# Had to show.



## arrendale8105 (Feb 1, 2015)

Begs me to go hunting in the morning then drags me to the father daughter dance at night.  What do you do LOL?!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 1, 2015)

You are blessed.  Little hunting partner and a princess all in one!  They are both cuties!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 1, 2015)

That's awesome!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Feb 1, 2015)

Sounds to me like the perfect little angel! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 2, 2015)

wvdawg said:


> You are blessed.  Little hunting partner and a princess all in one!  They are both cuties!



X 100 ....


----------



## Luke0927 (Feb 2, 2015)

Love it!  I've got 3 boys and then a 1 year old little girl...love my boys to death but something about those baby girls!


----------



## bronco611 (Feb 14, 2015)

Enjoy every minute of it cause life don't get any better than that right there.


----------



## caughtinarut (Feb 20, 2015)

Help enjoy it now before you have to take those boyfriends hunting...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 10, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## ghadarits (Mar 13, 2015)

Here's what you do dad......You love ever minute of it because before you know it They'll be grown and the time you get to spend with them will be less and less.

Keep doing what your doing and making those memories. 

I'd give a million dollars to be able to go back and do it all again. You'll feel the same way one day.

"Help enjoy it now before you have to take those boyfriends hunting... " That's not too bad if they pick a decent one. Keep your fingers crossed.

Those are some sweet looking baby girls keep on loving em.


----------



## Uptonongood (Mar 17, 2015)

Great post!


----------

